# What exactly is Raplh Castro's Shaolin Kenpo



## Corrmaz (Jun 19, 2015)

Is it American or Kara ho kenpo with some form of chinese martial art  .  Incorporated into it? Thanks.


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 28, 2015)

Ralph Castro was a student of Prof. Chow and then came to the mainland.  He did work with SGM Ed Parker of American Kenpo to put together a system to market (but he was not a "student" of his).

Like Kara-Ho Kempo, I think that his Shaolin KeNpo (not to be confused with Villari's Shaolin KeMpo) is a snapshot of what he learned from Chow with some added chinese style forms to round it out.


----------



## Lightning Ram (Jul 10, 2015)

Here is are website, numerous information of GGM Ralph Castro and Pro. Chow.

International Shaolin Kenpo Association Home Page


----------

